# help cpu powering off : changing mobo intel p4 /biostar g31 m+



## aditya_ (Mar 10, 2012)

I Am trying to change mother board . of my system. its pentium 4 processor.
psu:e pro 450 w
 i had disabled the floppy drive in bio's saved settings and went on to format the system with a new windows installation. It keeps powering off in between.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...compatible-motherboard-pentium-4-3-0-ghz.html

what can i do??. what is wrong here? 
I had followed the instructions on the motherboard pannel and ensure all the connections are correct. 

if the cpu is not properly installed the even the bio's should not come up right?. 

right before the windows setup prompt i noticed the cpu temperature 84-92 .
is this something of concern?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2012)

of course it is of concern & probably why it is shutting down.looks like either you didn't install the cpu properly in new mobo or the TIM(thermal interface material)paste needs to be re-applied.


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 10, 2012)

The cpu does not power off while it is in bio's mode. Once i exit it to start a fresh installation of xp . it powers off in the middle. all i did in bio's was to disable the floppy drive and exit saving changes. 
I have kept the cpu on just in the bio's mode for a long time. It does so without any problem. but the moment i exit it. to start installation it shuts down.

The cpu fan is also working properly.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

check you DVD drive again and clean all the ports with pressurized air..


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 10, 2012)

hey if the cpu is not properly installed will the system stay alive for a long time in bio's  mode? it was running for more than half an hour in bio's mode before i saved settings to install and it powered off again.
the poweroff during installation comes at the point. starting windows:.... the windows cd loads all the installers checks the hardware configuration and finally when the time comes for it to pop the prompt of install or repair or fresh install. it powers off.

I found this bio's manual of the motherboard. But it just shows us the options available. 
IG31K-M7S_BIOS_100719


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 10, 2012)

*Testing cpu with motherboard out of the case*

Hi,
I have been trying to troubleshoot a cpu powering off problem. I have taken the mobo out of the case and connected it to the cpu. I had installed the cpu again applying enough thermal paste between it and the cpu fan.
mobo/ biostar m31+  and intel pentium4. 
I had connected the display to the mobo .
after i turn on the machine. it just stays on for 3-4 seconds before abrutply powering off. 
there are no led indicators to show any type of error code on the motherboard. 
and the motherboard is just connected to PSU 450w. 
i.e the 24 pin connector the cpu fan to the motherboard and the motherboard 4 pin atx. There are no connections to the cd rom drive or the hard drive. I was trying to test how long the cpu will stay on just with this basic setup.

Apparently i am doing something wrong here. as i am not able to make any sense out of it powering off  very quickly.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Testing cpu with motherboard out of the case*



aditya_ said:


> I had installed the cpu again *applying enough thermal paste *between it and the cpu fan.



Enough?? I think you are putting way too much. A drop the size of "@" on your keyboard is what you should be putting.

Did you connect the cpu fans header? It was spinning right?

Can you get into BIOS?


----------



## helion (Mar 11, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> hey if the cpu is not properly installed will the system stay alive for a long time in bio's  mode? it was running for more than half an hour in bio's mode before i saved settings to install and it powered off again.
> the poweroff during installation comes at the point. starting windows:.... the windows cd loads all the installers checks the hardware configuration and finally when the time comes for it to pop the prompt of install or repair or fresh install. it powers off.
> 
> I found this bio's manual of the motherboard. But it just shows us the options available.
> IG31K-M7S_BIOS_100719




It won't, but it is good if you do examine the thing and just redo the installation of TIM and fan just for the sake of itself. 84°C is quite over the usual level.

Looks like a PSU issue or a HDD issue by the looks of it. Anyway......

While disassembling everything for a re-assembly, keep the CMOS battery out of its socket on the mobo for all the while. 

All the same, while things are disconnected from power,  clean the contacts of RAM and others like the processor with IsoPropylAlcohol and cotton.

Clean the lens of the optical drive, and clean the installation CD.  

Then once everything is put back in place the CMOS battery being the last put in, enter the BIOS when you power it on, and set the date/time etc and other settings, and disable the FDD Controller and also in the boot options. 

This is likely to help.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

/*Mod Edit*/ :Thread Merged - don't create two threads on same topic.

@ OP - most probably you have not mounted the HSF properly after applying tim and that's why it's overheating even more than before - follow what Issue has told you and remove and remount the after applying TiM in a proper way.

Also if possible check the PSu also.


----------



## koolent (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup.. The TIM can be the reason, while installation you CPU might nt be on load, but when starting windows when the power comes into play, it might be that you CPU starts to overheat.. Reapply the TIM, BTW Which TIM are you using ?

*TIM = Thermal Interface Material*


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 11, 2012)

its not any brand. I had just bought this small bottle which says Heat Sink Compound. its gota white paste in it. I had assumed the TIM would be an injection type thing like in the youtube videos. 
I take it we should not apply lot of it ? I thought more coolant material the better. Looks like i am going to reapply the material with a thin layer.

Ill post a screenie.


----------



## helion (Mar 11, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> its not any brand. I had just bought this small bottle which says Heat Sink Compound. its gota white paste in it. I had assumed the TIM would be an injection type thing like in the youtube videos.
> I take it we should not apply lot of it ? I thought more coolant material the better. Looks like i am going to reapply the material with a thin layer.
> 
> Ill post a screenie.



One small drop, "minus", "=" or "O"of the compound right in the middle of the processor's heat spreader surface is the correct amount, and this simply makes a big flat patch of the paste once the heatsink+fan is put in place correctly. When you put it back there should be a very tight hold of the fan on the mobo such that you should be able to hold the aluminium heatsink+fan and lift the mobo together with it. Try that test on a bed etc. 

I have used both the Cooler Master in the syringe and also the 'in the small camphor pellets box' heat sink compounds. There was absolutely no difference.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

@ op - first get some proper tim like cm thermal fusion 400


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 23, 2012)

I had replaced the cabinet and  got a new cpu fan . and thermal fusion 400. 
the new cabinet has now 3 working fans besidess the cpu fan. 
i hve downloaded hardware moonitor. and i  can notice things off during idling.
Idle cpu temperature  68-74 deg c.
core voltage is 3.81 volts 
i dont know why this is happening . when the os loads.
in the bios prompt it shows  lower votage of 1.3 volts.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

That's just simply wrong cpu volt reading but the idle temp of 68-74c is really high - this should be around ~40c and under load around ~65c.

By CPU fan you mean a fan only for the cpu heatsink or a completely new cpu heatsink with fan ?? If possible post a pic of this or mention the model and manufacturer name.

BTW, which cpu do you have ? post a cpu-z screenshot.


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 26, 2012)

new heatsink and processor fan. heatsink = thermal interface material right?.

i cant undertand one thing though the psu i have costs 450 bucks for 450 watts - epro. and the ones on flipart psu cost over 2.5k.
what am i missing here?


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ Those are poor quality local made Power Supplies which are not rated according to the international standards and have bad quality capacitors and components. They miss out many features which *good* PSUs have like the ones you saw on flipkart. Using these PSUs is not recommended as they tend to burn and take a toll on the components also.

Also, if you like having a more scientific approach on whats different in both PSUs, consider this guide -- 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> new heatsink and processor fan. heatsink = thermal interface material right?.



no. heatsink is the cpu cooler. someone call it HSF, someone heat whereas others use the longer term heatsink fan.



aditya_ said:


> i cant undertand one thing though the psu i have costs 450 bucks for 450 watts - epro. and the ones on flipart psu cost over 2.5k.
> what am i missing here?



el cheapo PSU 
1. can't provide even half the power they say i.e. 450W deliver 200W. any higher and it goes up in smoke.
2. no protection from overheat, overvoltage, etc.
3. bad wires, short cables.
4. 1yr warranty by name vs 3-5yr warranty.
5. lack of power connector for GPU cause they are not designed for that purpose.


----------



## helion (Mar 26, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> new heatsink and processor fan. heatsink = thermal interface material right?.
> 
> i cant undertand one thing though the psu i have costs 450 bucks for 450 watts - epro. and the ones on flipart psu cost over 2.5k.
> what am i missing here?



1. Heat Spreader == The flat metal part on the processor. Made of Aluminium. 

2. Heat Sink == The aluminium thing with fins and a flat copper/aluminium surface to interface with the Heat Spreader. Heat 'sinks' into the HeatSink just like water sinks into sand. 

3. TIM == The heat-conducting compound between 1 & 2. Required because a 100% flat interface for heat transfer from the processor to the Heat Sink is not possible due to inevitable imperfections which reduces efficiency of the heat transfer. 

4. Heat Sink Fan == The fan that sits on top of the Heat Sink blowing air onto it to cool it as it keeps getting hot due to the heat it absorbs from the processor. 

5. Heat Sink, Fan == Sounds like (4) when said, but it means the Heat Sink + the HeatSink Fan.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 26, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> new heatsink and processor fan. heatsink = thermal interface material right?.
> 
> i cant undertand one thing though the psu i have costs 450 bucks for 450 watts - epro. and the ones on flipart psu cost over 2.5k.
> what am i missing here?



Aditya please don't feel bad but I seriously  think you need to take help from some professional. 

Please don't experiment with your computer components.

Use good quality thermal paste and it should come in the syringe style and not in a bottle.

Buy a good quality PSU also known as SMPS or simply power supply.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

@ aditya_ - here's an easy way : Just Grab a CM Hyper TX3 @ ~1.35k and Corsair VS450 @ 2.2k / CX430v2@ 2.4k


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 2, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Aditya please don't feel bad but I seriously  think you need to take help from some professional.
> 
> Please don't experiment with your computer components.
> 
> ...


i did end up taking help from a hardware guy in the end. but the result is still the same. 5 days latter the cpu is still powering off.  and i am ending up adjusting the psu connecting wires again and again just to get it started have it run for 1-2 hours and then power off again.i have a CM budget cpu fan.
i had placed an order on flipkart for cooler master extreme 500w psu, no idea why it takes  very long to get it.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 2, 2012)

Cancel that order! Extreme series are a piece of ****! Get CX430V2 otherwise for 2.3k!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> i had placed an order on flipkart for cooler master extreme 500w psu, no idea why it takes  very long to get it.



peoples don't read. peoples don't learn.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 2, 2012)

Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W 500 Watts PSU .
3500Rs.
I had placed order for this 4 days ago. it takes 12 days for delivery and its status is still in processing.

what is a better option for a 500W PSU. I am thinking 500W will be good as you cant go wrong with more power.

@Arjun  dar ke mare cancel kar di.
 whats the best psu for 3k?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2012)

extreme power has really weak components. check Corsair Cx500W. at flipkart it is priced higher.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 2, 2012)

i have seen it how is that compared to CX 430 w. I am not able to understand one thing.
if it has 500w i am assuming it will supply power properly to all components. and in general more power is better right?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2012)

read the power supply guide in psu section. extreme power can't offer full power. though there are exceptions where extreme power has ran highend gpu but its better to avoid risk.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

@ OP - for your config the CX430v2 is more than enough ... so get that and save some money and use it to get a good after market cooler like CM TX3.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 3, 2012)

if i was to change the pentium 4 to dual core?

i have a nvidia xfx geforce 8800T graphics card installed.


----------



## helion (Apr 3, 2012)

Your mobo says it will support Core Duo and Core Quad as well. You may skip the Pentium D and buy a Core 2 Duo/Quad depending on your budget, to make best use of the performance of the hardware.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 3, 2012)

yes i am planing to do so, fed up trying to pump life into a dying thing.

whats a good PSU and Cooler fan for this config below
mobo biostar g31m+
processor core 2 duo 3.0 ghz
graphics card  nvidia xfx geforce 8800GT 
ram ddr2  1GB x2
dvd rw/w sony
hd segate  320GB.
cabinet zebronics


----------



## helion (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread may now go on to PCconfig/components thing . Any way the usual options for you depend basically on the budget. 

a. Sellout the present gear(mobo+processor+maybe RAM) and get 2nd Gen Core I products at the possible budget level.

b. Upgrade - max the RAM(size and MHz) and change the processer to the better one fitting in the budget. This may require you to sell out the existent RAM. More RAM usually puts you in good stand wrt future, because the softwares usually keep getting more RAM hungry before they get processor hungry.

CoolerMaster PSU calculator is useful to have an idea of what the power requirements will be.


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 3, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> yes i am planing to do so, fed up trying to pump life into a dying thing.
> 
> whats a good PSU and Cooler fan for this config below
> mobo biostar g31m+
> ...





topgear said:


> @ aditya_ - here's an easy way : Just Grab a CM Hyper TX3 @ ~1.35k and Corsair VS450 @ 2.2k / CX430v2@ 2.4k


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah i got those finally the cx 430v2 and CM hyper TX3. along with a dual core


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 3, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> yeah i got those finally the cx 430v2 and CM hyper TX3. along with a dual core



Which Dual core ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ I think he must have got a pentium 5xxx series dual core cpu 

@ OP - congrats on your purchase.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 4, 2012)

intel 3 GHz LGA 775 Dual Core E5700 Processor rs 3400

HOW THE HECK DO I CONNECT THE BLOCK TYPE POWER CABLE OF THIS PSU??? The cx 430 v2
i tried using the old psu cable but it didnt even power up


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

have a look at here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/154203-ac-power-cord-problem.html#post1607444


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 9, 2012)

I have looked at it , Could you tell me where can i buy that component online?


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

for the converter mentioned on the Tenida's post you better search in your local electronics stores - for online shopping this is the only solution I've found :
Flipkart.com: All-in-One Universal Plug Adapter: Laptop Adapter


----------

